# ca. 1937-8 aluminum Skippy Racer balloon tire tricycle



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks to @cr250mark for the heads up on this one on Ebay. A little back and forth with the seller and we struck a deal. I don't like using the term 'rare' let alone 'extremely rare' but this tricycle genuinely falls into that category. Most of the Skippys were steel and the frame of this trike is cast aluminum. Like Mark I've only seen a handful of balloon tire trikes and this is my second one. The other is a Hedstrom Minuteman. If anyone has original literature for this exact tricycle or any pics of an original I would very much like to see them. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 20, 2020)

You're right...this one is definitely up there in the rare category. Very nice find! I've never seen one like it before.

Dave


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Jun 24, 2020)

Wish i had the dough to bid on it :/. But i am more of the 50s to early 70s trikes. Nice buy


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Still looking for any literature on the aluminum tricycles. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Still looking for any literature on the aluminum tricycles. Thanks, Shawn



Shawn,

This old ad (seller says it's from 1934)- http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=313121986187  shows the Skippy Racer aluminum model. Hope it helps!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> Shawn,
> 
> This old ad (seller says it's from 1934)- http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=313121986187  shows the Skippy Racer aluminum model. Hope it helps!
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave! V/r Shawn


----------

